# Can Social Welfare allowances be paid into Bank



## milkyjoe22 (12 Jan 2010)

Can a social welfare allowance be payed directely into a Bank account?
also is there a charge for an ATM card by the bank? someone said there is a charge for each transaction aswell as a charge for the card.


----------



## elcato (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Can Social Welfare allowancs be payed into Bank*

Not any more. All welfare payments are now paid in the post office. Depending on your bank there may be a transaction charge but many do not charge for ATM withdrawal. There is an annual tax on the card of €10 (think its still this) which is paid in January every year.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Can Social Welfare allowancs be payed into Bank*

Only Jobseeker's payments must be paid into the post office - it may be possible to have other SW payments made into bank accounts.  Check out www.welfare.ie to see if your specific SW payment can be paid into the bank.

The ATM card tax is now 2.50 (plus another 2.50 if it's a Laser/Debit card as well)


----------



## Ann1 (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Can Social Welfare allowancs be payed into Bank*

Milkyjoe22 
You might like to have a look at Postbank. [broken link removed]
or you could pick up a brochure next time you are in the post office. There are little or no charges.


----------



## elcato (13 Jan 2010)

If you wish to move and may find it hard to collect from your last PO I believe you can go in and nominate a new PO elsewhere. If the move is short term then perhaps you should stay collecting at the current PO transport allowing. Be aware that you have a few days to collect your payment before its actually stopped.


----------

